# Please help with Idol Headset problem.



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I am no wrench. I wish I was at this point. This spring I _finally_ got my De Rosa after having been without one for many years. I bought it almost new, with less than 150 miles on it stated by the seller. Looks to be in almost new condition and barely ridden. 

Now I've got a serious headset problem that's developed after several hundred miles on it. 

Please click on link to Wrench forum where I posted the problem, with pics. If _anyone_ has any ideas I'd surely appreciate it. If I have to send the frame back to Trialtir I doubt there's any warranty as it was bought from a private seller. I really can't afford a new frameset! 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1687282#post1687282


----------

